# Huron river steelhead 2.17.17



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

i haven't posted in a while but had some luck today on the Huron.my second time out this year. I fished from my kayak backtrolling hot n tots from the boat launch in flat rock down to the carpet/sub shop. I hooked two fish and landed one both on black/gold hot tot . Both fish hit in middle of the river. What a beautiful sunny day! Thank you to the gentlemen launching their new drift boat for its maiden voyage for taking my picture and educating me about fish sex- upturned Kype jaw means male? Is that right?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nice fish I'm going to be trying in the kayak tommrow there.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Nice fish I'm going to be trying in the kayak tommrow there.


Cool I'll probably see ya there
I think I'm gonna go back for another shot at em in the morning
Good luck!


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

subocto said:


> Cool I'll probably see ya there
> I think I'm gonna go back for another shot at em in the morning
> Good luck!


How's the current and water level. I was out there 2 weeks ago and it was extremely high


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> How's the current and water level. I was out there 2 weeks ago and it was extremely high


it is high but on its way down
I had no issues paddling back up river


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

subocto said:


> It's high but falling
> 
> it is high but on its way down
> I had no issues paddling back up river


Sweet thank you for the info.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

subocto said:


> i haven't posted in a while but had some luck today on the Huron.my second time out this year. I fished from my kayak backtrolling hot n tots from the boat launch in flat rock down to the carpet/sub shop. I hooked two fish and landed one both on black/gold hot tot . Both fish hit in middle of the river. What a beautiful sunny day! Thank you to the gentlemen launching their new drift boat for its maiden voyage for taking my picture and educating me about fish sex- upturned Kype jaw means male? Is that right?


Subocto,

Way to go on the steelhead out of a kayak! I also got a steelhead closer to Telegraph Rd. casting a Little Cleo.
Mine was a very fresh six pound female that had a stomach full of bugs. She was a fatty!








Frank


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

NIce fish guys. Look out now, cuz these pics will have the river crowded all weekend with steelie seekers!!  LOL! Seriously, great fish and a good sign that things are picking up!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice fish maybe I'll give a shot on Monday.I hardly ever try go on the weekends,too many people.


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

There's always people out here. Last spring when I wasn't working I was out here every day. So far all I have caught today is a tshirt


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> There's always people out here. Last spring when I wasn't working I was out here every day. So far all I have caught today is a tshirt


Oh Shirt!


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

Raylaser said:


> Oh Shirt!


I texted my girlfriend said I bought her a Aeropostale shirt sent her that pic she wasn't pleased hahah


----------



## Raylaser (Jan 29, 2015)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I texted my girlfriend said I bought her a Aeropostale shirt sent her that pic she wasn't pleased hahah


Yah dude, you are on her "Shirt List" for sure now, LOL!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice fish, thanks for the report. How do you back troll your yak? Are you using a motor?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

If I didint have to paddle back up river I would run it from flat rock to the 711 in rock wood


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Bighunther said:


> Nice fish, thanks for the report. How do you back troll your yak? Are you using a motor?


Thanks! I drop my anchor off my stern and then throw out a hot n tot in each rod and let the current work the lures in front of me. I back paddle a little to swing from side to side across the river or Hole. Once in a long while a fish hits your lure and rods start bouncing then the fun starts and hopefully your anchor holds against the pull of the fish down river. My anchor is light so I got pulled aways down river while fighting it barely missing a log jam. 
I went out again today and got skunked which is more like usual. Ran into lots of other anglers with no luck either but another Warm sunny day on the water was great. I cooked the trout on the Weber today in the sunshine and it was amazing. Looking forward to more fishy days ahead! Good luck to all.


----------



## BattMan (Dec 25, 2016)

Great fish guys! Glad to here the water level is going down a bit.


----------



## perchdog2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

welp got some casting practice in today along with a short hike. Skunked but what a day to be out breaking a sweat, lol


----------



## BattMan (Dec 25, 2016)

Great day for Feb.
I'm sure there were quite a few fisherman out. Hope to get out tomorrow..
How the water levels?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Water level was great. No strikes from any species today from flatrock to Erie I hit every spot almost you can hit by shore...Cleo's crocodiles and plugs


----------

